# Campag lockring rubbing R3 frame



## Finbar (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope someone can help - my buddy has an R3 that he wants to use his set of 'classics' wheels with 2005(approx) record hubs in.

His problem is this - the 11 tooth lockring.on the (new) 11 speed cassette rubs on the frame.

He has tried rebuilding the hub to off set the axle to allow more room on the cassette side but the problem remains.

He plans to use the wheels as spares in the Ras (Irish stage race) which starts this Sunday so any help would be grateully accepted!

I doubt I'll be able to get any pics of the wheel in the frame and of course he won't be riding the bike with that wheel until he can get this issue resolved!

regards

F.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

When I got my R3 the lbs I bought the bike at told me that they had to replace the lockring to a different brand because that brand (Easton) rubs on campy 11 tooth rings. When I replaced the cassette (12-25), they again changed the lockring for the same reason.


----------

